# T5 H.O Quad Freshwater Systems W/Bluemoon LEDs, Fan?...$ my 135gal. discus/planted??



## sipres87 (Nov 14, 2010)

would two, 24" T5 High Output Quad(4 bulbs) Freshwater Systems W/Bluemoon LEDs, Fan, be enough lighting for my 135 gal. planted discus tank?? 
iam going to do plants that require low to med light. or any thing that is compadable with the high temp. an low ph of discus water...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What is the length of your tank? If it is 72", then you would be much better off with 2-36" fixtures.


----------



## sipres87 (Nov 14, 2010)

-yes. 6 ft. long. so i believe its 72 in. 
- i was thinking 4 bulbs along the whole length of the tank would be to intense..??


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nope....I have two 36", 4-bulb, T5HO fixtures on my 125....just arrived today. I wouldn't say too intense, but pretty bright.


----------

